# Viv or RUB for baby corn snake?



## sharna86 (Oct 15, 2012)

Hi all. New here so please bare with me! We're getting a baby corn snake next weekend for my son but the pet shop have advised to start in a 4ft viv. Reading on here I'm now wondering if this is needed as the snake will only be tiny so wondering if it will get scared. Am I worth getting this Viv or just a RUB until its big enough for the 4ft viv?
Thanks for any advise.


----------



## Hannah81 (Nov 19, 2008)

Hi, corns can be ok in larger vivs however it is possible for them to get a bit scared as they can be agrophobic.
It is also possible for smaller corns to squeeze through the gaps between the doors or wire holes when they are very tiny so it can be safer to put them in smaller tubs for a short time while they grow a bit fatter first.
Rubs are good for this and you can also buy Faunariums from the rep shop that will be fine for use with a corn and are cheap.


----------



## Alex Boswell (Apr 15, 2012)

It is not advised to house hatchling corns in vivs however I still did with no problems.

Aslong as its a secure setup - hides, plants, branches etc and you have a lock on the viv you will be fine : victory:


----------



## spidersnake (Dec 1, 2009)

I advise a large faunarium, all Mrs SpiderSnake's corns have been in fauns all their life - never seen the inside of a viv. A pet shop will *ALWAYS* try to sell you sh!t you just don't need & will tell you a pile of crap to make you think you do. Its as simple as that. They are running a shop which means they want as much of your money as they can get & they will lie through their teeth to get it. Sorry but that is the honest truth.
This hobby is only as expensive as you want to make it.


----------



## mstypical (Feb 16, 2011)

A RUB or equally sized secure plastic tub will do for babies. Once they get a bit bigger, i.e. too big to squeeze between the glass doors of a viv, they will be happy in a viv. Mine go into a viv as soon as they are big enough, with lots of branches etc to climb on. Faunariums are bad at holding heat, and hatchlings can become caught in the plastic lid. Corns can and will escape, or at least try to, and IMO fauns are for spiders/inverts : victory:


----------



## snakess (Sep 3, 2012)

I've used faunariums for my young corns and they do fine in there till big enough. After that I've put them straight into 3 foot vivs. I've never put them into a 4 foot viv, most will be fine in a 3 foot viv for life. Although if you have the funds and space a four foot viv will be fine too. They would also do fine in a larger faunarium for life, vivs are just nicer to look at and to display your snake. It's really up to you and your individual snake, some will utilise the space others wont. Good luck with your new addition.


----------



## mstypical (Feb 16, 2011)

snakess said:


> I've used faunariums for my young corns and they do fine in there till big enough. After that I've put them straight into 3 foot vivs. I've never put them into a 4 foot viv, most will be fine in a 3 foot viv for life. Although if you have the funds and space a four foot viv will be fine too. They would also do fine in a larger faunarium for life, vivs are just nicer to look at and to display your snake. It's really up to you and your individual snake, some will utilise the space others wont. Good luck with your new addition.


What size faun would you keep a corn in for life? I've never seen one big enough.


----------



## Alex Boswell (Apr 15, 2012)

mstypical said:


> What size faun would you keep a corn in for life? I've never seen one big enough.


I agree, the largest faunariums I have seen are the exo terra large - They are around 45 cm x 30cm x 18cm which are not big enough for an adult.


----------



## mstypical (Feb 16, 2011)

Alex Boswell said:


> I agree, the largest faunariums I have seen are the exo terra large - They are around 45 cm x 30cm x 18cm which are not big enough for an adult.


I have a large flat faunarium (the biggest I was aware existed) and I wouldn't like to try and squeeze an adult into it even for transportation. The head would be out, then you'd get the head in the tail would be out... there's just no way an adult could *live* in one.

I wish people would keep fauns for inverts, not reptiles!


----------



## scotty667 (Oct 14, 2011)

Go to "The Range" and pick up a 42lt for £7.99 or"Asda" for £6.98 this will be alright for about 2year's depending on the snake and how fast it grows it's aroud 2foot long and 1 foot and half depth (i think) just make sure you tape the lid around the top down sercurly other wise a corn could easily take the top off or squeeze out.

Don't forgot the thermostat!!!!.:no1:


----------



## mstypical (Feb 16, 2011)

scotty667 said:


> Go to "The Range" and pick up a 42lt for £7.99 or"Asda" for £6.98 this will be alright for about 2year's depending on the snake and how fast it grows it's aroud 2foot long and 1 foot and half depth (i think) just make sure you tape the lid around the top down sercurly other wise a corn could easily take the top off or squeeze out.
> 
> Don't forgot the thermostat!!!!.:no1:


To be fair, a similar sized RUB is only a few pounds more expensive, and you don't need to crack open the sticky tape every time you open it. Just sayin' : victory:


----------



## scotty667 (Oct 14, 2011)

mstypical said:


> To be fair, a similar sized RUB is only a few pounds more expensive, and you don't need to crack open the sticky tape every time you open it. Just sayin' : victory:


Link please as i'm fed up off opening up the masking tape everytime LOL but better safe than sorry eh.


----------



## mstypical (Feb 16, 2011)

scotty667 said:


> Link please as i'm fed up off opening up the masking tape everytime LOL but better safe than sorry eh.


 
50L RUB is £15 in Argos, not checked other sizes specifically but smaller will be cheaper, 50L is a bit much for a hatchling corn, i'd prefer a viv :lol2:


----------



## scotty667 (Oct 14, 2011)

mstypical said:


> 50L RUB is £15 in Argos, not checked other sizes specifically but smaller will be cheaper, 50L is a bit much for a hatchling corn, i'd prefer a viv :lol2:


Ah i never thought about the one with clips lol.

One thing though mines bigger than that 50lt  mine 32inchs long by 16inch depth and 10 inchs high :lol2:
Oh and plus mines not a hatchling lol he's about a year in half to two yrs old and i onyl got him sunday lol and he ate yesterday LOL you can see him eat in my Thread "WAIT A WEEK BULL!!!!" LOL HERE http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/snakes/902783-wait-week-bull-corn.html


----------



## mstypical (Feb 16, 2011)

scotty667 said:


> Ah i never thought about the one with clips lol.
> 
> One thing though mines bigger than that 50lt  mine 32inchs long by 16inch depth and 10 inchs high :lol2:
> Oh and plus mines not a hatchling lol he's about a year in half to two yrs old and i onyl got him sunday lol and he ate yesterday LOL you can see him eat in my Thread "WAIT A WEEK BULL!!!!" LOL HERE http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/snakes/902783-wait-week-bull-corn.html


Ah you mentioned a 42L one though : victory: Corns aren't really like other snakes where you have to wrap them in cotton wool, mine eats anything and everything he can, doesn't mind being handled, nothing fazes him.


----------



## Alex Boswell (Apr 15, 2012)

scotty667 said:


> Go to "The Range" and pick up a 42lt for £7.99 or"Asda" for £6.98 this will be alright for about 2year's depending on the snake and how fast it grows it's aroud 2foot long and 1 foot and half depth (i think) just make sure you tape the lid around the top down sercurly other wise a corn could easily take the top off or squeeze out.
> 
> Don't forgot the thermostat!!!!.:no1:


These are the ones: ASDA 42 Litre Underbed Plastic Storage Box and Lid - Clear | Plastic Storage | ASDA direct

They are around 2.5 foot x 1.5 foot which I think is ok for a snake upto 4ft MAX.
Therefore, smaller adults may be well suited for this size of tub.


----------



## scotty667 (Oct 14, 2011)

mstypical said:


> Ah you mentioned a 42L one though : victory: Corns aren't really like other snakes where you have to wrap them in cotton wool, mine eats anything and everything he can, doesn't mind being handled, nothing fazes him.


Yeah mine is 42lt but i just measured it earlier because i did think mine was bigger and it is LOL dunno why LOL oh i agree corns are hard nuts LOL.


----------



## scotty667 (Oct 14, 2011)

scotty667 said:


> Yeah mine is 42lt but i just measured it earlier because i did think mine was bigger and it is LOL dunno why LOL oh i agree corns are hard nuts LOL.





Alex Boswell said:


> These are the ones: ASDA 42 Litre Underbed Plastic Storage Box and Lid - Clear | Plastic Storage | ASDA direct
> 
> They are around 2.5 foot x 1.5 foot which I think is ok for a snake upto 4ft MAX.
> Therefore, smaller adults may be well suited for this size of tub.


Yep that's the one lol except i cracked mine which is why i had to grab one from the range lol exact same make just more expensive lol, it's 32 inchs long so 4inchs of 3foot but they hold the heat well mine at the moment is at 28.6C and ranges up to 29.8 down to 26.8C depending on whether i open the window or put the radiator on LOL.


----------



## snakess (Sep 3, 2012)

mstypical said:


> What size faun would you keep a corn in for life? I've never seen one big enough.


I've never done so wasn't aware there weren't any big enough, just meant that a faunarium style enclosure would be suitable if it were big enough.


----------



## sharna86 (Oct 15, 2012)

Thanks for all your advise. My boyfriend is building the vivarium as he's a carpenter so cheaper than buying one from the reptile shop. Is 4 ft too big thou or is it ok with lots of hides, plants ect?


----------



## Alex Boswell (Apr 15, 2012)

sharna86 said:


> Thanks for all your advise. My boyfriend is building the vivarium as he's a carpenter so cheaper than buying one from the reptile shop. Is 4 ft too big thou or is it ok with lots of hides, plants ect?


You could put a divider down the middle of the viv until it gets feeding properly and little more confident just too be sure. But I dont see you having a problem aslong as it has a good few hides, plants, branches, no gaps that enables it to escape etc.


----------



## sharna86 (Oct 15, 2012)

Alex Boswell said:


> You could put a divider down the middle of the viv until it gets feeding properly and little more confident just too be sure. But I dont see you having a problem aslong as it has a good few hides, plants, branches, no gaps that enables it to escape etc.


Brilliant. Just what I wanted to hear! It will have loads in with it so will definatly have lots of places to hide. Also is there much difference between male and female apart from the obvious ; )


----------



## Alex Boswell (Apr 15, 2012)

sharna86 said:


> Brilliant. Just what I wanted to hear! It will have loads in with it so will definatly have lots of places to hide. Also is there much difference between male and female apart from the obvious ; )


No not particularly except females usually get slightly bigger and usually cost a little more :2thumb:


----------



## scotty667 (Oct 14, 2011)

Just one thing though be very carefull about the gap between the glass as alot of babys get out this way.


----------



## sharna86 (Oct 15, 2012)

Thanks for all your advise. We have found glass door vivarium runners on eBay that only have 1mm gap. This should be ok shouldn't it?


----------



## mstypical (Feb 16, 2011)

sharna86 said:


> Thanks for all your advise. We have found glass door vivarium runners on eBay that only have 1mm gap. This should be ok shouldn't it?


You want to make sure the glass itself is thick, to minimise any gap. I had a snake escape when I mistakely bought picture glass (for photo frames). You want the glass they use in greenhouses, think it's 6mm reinforced : victory:


----------



## sharna86 (Oct 15, 2012)

I would def get as thick as possible as I have 2 small children don't want them being able to smash it!


----------



## mstypical (Feb 16, 2011)

sharna86 said:


> I would def get as thick as possible as I have 2 small children don't want them being able to smash it!


Haha yeah get reinforced stuff. My local glazer knows me now and knows it's for vivs, so he gives me the reinforced stuff and polishes the edges so they are smooth, as snakes will rub their noses up the side of the glass. Also I suggest viv locks, 1) for the children, and 2) so no escapes from pushed-open doors! Can get them for less than £2 on eBay, that's where I got mine as I needed 4 : victory:


----------



## sharna86 (Oct 15, 2012)

I will def be getting viv locks and possibly even wedges too as I don't want any escapes!! Really don't fancy trying to find a tiny cornsnake in my house lets alone in with my gerbils!


----------



## Hannah81 (Nov 19, 2008)

You need to get glass that fits the runners!! It doesn't matter how thick it is, the space between the 2 sheets will be the same whether it's 6mm or 4mm glass.
And a baby corn can get through that gap. 

4mm toughened glass will be fine for a corn snake. You can put airhose down the egdes of the glass where it overlaps, this will help block off the gap.


----------



## sharna86 (Oct 15, 2012)

Hannah81 said:


> You need to get glass that fits the runners!! It doesn't matter how thick it is, the space between the 2 sheets will be the same whether it's 6mm or 4mm glass.
> And a baby corn can get through that gap.
> 
> 4mm toughened glass will be fine for a corn snake. You can put airhose down the egdes of the glass where it overlaps, this will help block off the gap.


I would get the right size glass to fit the runner but are you saying that baby cornsnakes can get thru vivarium sliding door gaps?


----------



## Hannah81 (Nov 19, 2008)

sharna86 said:


> I would get the right size glass to fit the runner but are you saying that baby cornsnakes can get thru vivarium sliding door gaps?


Yes, I have already said this and so have a few opther people on this thread.
This is the problem with putting very small hatchlings in vivs like this. Where the 2 pieces of glass overlap in the middle there is a gap between the sheets of glass that very small snakes can squeeze through. 
Corns can pretty much flatten themselves out when they want to get through something.

You need to either block this off, air hose down the edges works well, or use a smaller more secure tub for a while first.


----------



## sharna86 (Oct 15, 2012)

Hannah81 said:


> Yes, I have already said this and so have a few opther people on this thread.
> This is the problem with putting very small hatchlings in vivs like this. Where the 2 pieces of glass overlap in the middle there is a gap between the sheets of glass that very small snakes can squeeze through.
> Corns can pretty much flatten themselves out when they want to get through something.
> 
> You need to either block this off, air hose down the edges works well, or use a smaller more secure tub for a while first.


It won't be a hatchling thou as I'm getting it from a pet shop that doesn't sell before 8 weeks. Also why would they try selling me a vivarium as well as the snake if they knew it could get out?


----------



## Hannah81 (Nov 19, 2008)

sharna86 said:


> It won't be a hatchling thou as I'm getting it from a pet shop that doesn't sell before 8 weeks. Also why would they try selling me a vivarium as well as the snake if they knew it could get out?


That's still classed as a hatchling and it will still be very small.

Shops need to sell things to exist!!! They don't care what happens to it once you've taken it out the shop. They are there to make money at the end of the day.


----------



## mstypical (Feb 16, 2011)

Hannah81 said:


> You need to get glass that fits the runners!! It *doesn't matter how thick it is, the space between the 2 sheets will be the same whether it's 6mm or 4mm glass*.
> And a baby corn can get through that gap.
> 
> 4mm toughened glass will be fine for a corn snake. You can put airhose down the egdes of the glass where it overlaps, this will help block off the gap.


No it won't. 2 pieces of 4mm glass will have a bigger space than 6mm glass when pushed apart by a snakes head.


----------



## Hannah81 (Nov 19, 2008)

Not if you have the correct sized runners. If you have 4mm glass in 6mm runners then yes it will move around in the runners. 
I have used both in home made vivs and the gap I had between the 6mm glass was more than the 4mm glass.

Sent from my ST18i


----------



## sharna86 (Oct 15, 2012)

mstypical said:


> No it won't. 2 pieces of 4mm glass will have a bigger space than 6mm glass when pushed apart by a snakes head.


I'm glad I wasn't the only one thinking that surely the gaps wouldn't be the same with different thickness glass. Do you think that a baby cornsnake could escape thru the gaps?


----------



## Hannah81 (Nov 19, 2008)

I can't understand why you would think there's a bigger gap. If you put 2 sheets of glass in runners that have the same width bit of plastic in between them it doesn't matter how thick the glass is. It could be wafer thin or 6ft thick the gap is still going to be the same cos they can only get as close to each other as the runners allow.
They can only be pushed apart as far as the runner allows as well. So if you have thin glass in wide runners then yes it will move more.

Sent from my ST18i


----------



## Hannah81 (Nov 19, 2008)

And it's not a myth that they can get between the pieces. This information is common knowledge because it has actually happened quite a bit.

Sent from my ST18i


----------



## mstypical (Feb 16, 2011)

sharna86 said:


> I'm glad I wasn't the only one thinking that surely the gaps wouldn't be the same with different thickness glass. Do you think that a baby cornsnake could escape thru the gaps?


Yep I lost a little baby cornsnake when I had one piece of 6mm and one piece of 4mm, I know it got through the gap because it left it's shed skin there  then, I put an adult corn in that viv and it pushed against the glass so hard trying to get out that the glass pane just smashed. I also had a viv wedge in, which I think added to the pressure on the glass. I ALWAYS use 6mm reinforced greenhouse glass now, and locks not wedges : victory:


----------



## ashanddaz (Sep 15, 2012)

i have a baby corn who at the min is in a faunarium, when 1 will be goin in to a bigger one then into a 3/4ft viv


----------



## beckoneon (Sep 2, 2011)

I lost a baby corn in a Viv and I'm guessing it squeezed through the gap in the glass, now she's in a rub inside the Viv ! Wasn't risking it happening again, once she's big enough she can go back in the Viv ! I wouldn't take the risk. Rubs are far more secure when they're babies.. Luckily I found mine after her being lost for 3 days ! Very lucky.. 

I put the rub in the Viv coz if I have an empty Viv I would just be tempted to buy something to full it lol ... No will power


----------



## sharna86 (Oct 15, 2012)

beckoneon said:


> I lost a baby corn in a Viv and I'm guessing it squeezed through the gap in the glass, now she's in a rub inside the Viv ! Wasn't risking it happening again, once she's big enough she can go back in the Viv ! I wouldn't take the risk. Rubs are far more secure when they're babies.. Luckily I found mine after her being lost for 3 days ! Very lucky..
> 
> I put the rub in the Viv coz if I have an empty Viv I would just be tempted to buy something to full it lol ... No will power


Ha ha that's exactly what we will be doing as I would be tempted too. Iv always wanted a bearded dragon but petrified of bugs but if I had an empty viv I would prob go get one!


----------



## PeanutButterJellyTime (Mar 19, 2012)

Monkfield Terranium 24 Inch (Available In Store Only) | Pets at Home

I started Hiss off in a faunarium, but then got angry with the constant wrestling with temps. So I then got the monkfield terranium, perfect for hatchlings. I moved Hiss into the "big boy" vivarium when he hit 1ft, so there was less chance of escape.
The joy with the Monkfield is there is a littlegap where you slip the heat mat in, so the snake is never touching the heat mat. It works really well.
Mars is in the monkwood now, till she's big enough to go in the big girls tank. 

I really do rate that tank highly, not found a fault about it truly.

Otherwies, it's getting aRUB, drilling holes in the side/top for air holes, cord holes, etc and going from there.


----------

